# MB Gravity Series Mods review



## worldbfreebase (May 26, 2021)

The main thread is huge now and it would take one a long time to sort through it for answers. Now that we have all had these things for a year or so, I would like to do a reset thread to discuss the mods only. 

Please list the mods you have done and the pros and cons of each now that you have a bunch of cooks under your belt with them.

I personally haven't really done much with mods, this is what I have done:

1)Battery Pack and cable. Pros: This is excellent. I have done 12 hour cooks and only used 20% of the battery life. No need to drag an extension cord across the yard. Cons: None that I have found.

2)Ash Bin Grate. I had a grate from something laying around that I bent one side for the angle side of the ash bin. Pros: Keeps wood chunks out of the ash for cleaner burn. Cons: This is probably more related to mine but it doesn't keep larger chunks that fall from falling into the ash. I believe the expandable metal would probably be way better.

3)Hopper Lid Gasket. Pros: In theory, reduce leaks for better consumption and heat control. Cons: The lavalock I bought was 1/2" x 1/8". Thicker and wider will probably work way better.


----------



## Terry Bussenger (May 26, 2021)

Thanks for this, makes it much quicker to find!  I have not done any mods to my 1050 yet, seems to work really good as is.


----------



## whistlepig (May 26, 2021)

The only mod I have done is a battery pack.  That was money well spent


----------



## TMR (May 27, 2021)

I only changed 1 thing. I ordered  the new charcoal grate. Everything else is original. Works like a charm.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 27, 2021)

I got a new upper grate from Joe's Grill Grates.  I've also done the ash bin grate thing, as I posted in another thread.

LSS Mods says the 560 manifold cover does not eliminate all flare ups.    Makes me wonder exactly what it does and how it does it ?     I seared a porterhouse pork chop last night and had a dam grease fire ,  from the fat from the pork chops alone ( two of them ) .     And I had thoroughly cleaned the 560 before the cook.   I took out the manifold,  got the shop vac to the inside,  covered with foil.    Then relined the grease tray with foil.

It also made me wonder about my ash bin mod.   There was fire shooting into the manifold and out both vents on the firebox end.    I'm wondering if the wood chunk in the ash bin on the grate,  was on fire ?     

I like the 560 as a smoker.   For the money, its the best value on the smoker market.    But I'm afraid of it as a grill.    I don't like grease fires on my patio.


----------



## worldbfreebase (May 28, 2021)

so where is everybody that bought the LSS mods? I am interested to hear how they performed and their pros and cons.


----------



## Terry Bussenger (May 28, 2021)

I had my son weld a grate for the charcoal ash catch so I could put some wood chunks on it.


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> I got a new upper grate from Joe's Grill Grates.  I've also done the ash bin grate thing, as I posted in another thread.
> 
> LSS Mods says the 560 manifold cover does not eliminate all flare ups.    Makes me wonder exactly what it does and how it does it ?     I seared a porterhouse pork chop last night and had a dam grease fire ,  from the fat from the pork chops alone ( two of them ) .     And I had thoroughly cleaned the 560 before the cook.   I took out the manifold,  got the shop vac to the inside,  covered with foil.    Then relined the grease tray with foil.
> 
> ...


Hey Okie I put tin foil on top of the manifold and have only had 1 grease fire at 650*. 
And that was after cooking chicken. But man what a sear on that steak !


----------



## jrberg56 (May 29, 2021)

worldbfreebase said:


> so where is everybody that bought the LSS mods? I am interested to hear how they performed and their pros and cons.


I bought and have installed quite a few of them. The challenge is that I did it before really using the smoker so I don't have a before/after to compare to (and only have 2 smokes on it anyway). However, I can say it was really nice to have the ability to put drip pans under the main grates and know they were well supported and the hopper charcoal lid is a nice way of keeping the hopper cover clean.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 30, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Hey Okie I put tin foil on top of the manifold and have only had 1 grease fire at 650*.
> And that was after cooking chicken. But man what a sear on that steak !



I put foil on the manifold also.    I don't see how that will prevent those huge flare ups ?   Has not done that for me.

But Tom Horsman has a dam good idea here,  he found a stainless steel heat defector that will fit on top of the MB560 manifold.   Its very similar to the CharGriller 980 plate.    Very interested in this , although it won't keep me from having to take out the manifold and shop vac the ash out of the inside.


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 7, 2021)

I am not sure why he was surprised the right side was slightly cooler. It is exactly what I expected when he double up the deflector instead of cutting it. 

Just ordered the redesigned grate. Seriously considering this heat shield.  I can throw this in the dishwasher & I like this concept better than the LSS mod.

Still interested to hear from people that have the LSS mods.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 15, 2021)

My wife would kill if I tried to use the new dishwasher to clean bbq gunked up parts.
I get a sideways look when I fill the sink with hot water and soak the grill grates in Dawn for a few hours.


----------



## onemanlan (Jun 15, 2021)

I like Tom Horsman, but but that mod seems useless. The smoke doesn't come out of that part of the smoker. I suppose at best it serves as a double walled insulation against fat drippings. It's a real shame the grill handles so poorly with grease. I have issues with grease dripping out of the front left leg of my MB 560. Overall I love the grill, but the grease handling leaves a lot to be desired.

I did pick up the revised grill grate from MB that another user noted. Its very nice, but if you don't have a lift grate for your wood chunks you're gonna be waiting a long time to use them in the ash pan. Very few coals drop down as quickly as they used to. Might as well stack them in with the charcoal if you want quick, steady smoke.  

Thanks for the reviews and input!


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 4, 2022)

Bumping this thread in hopes of getting some feedback from 560/800/1050 folks on the LSS mods.  Just won my fantasy football league last night so I've got some play money to spend on whatever I want.  

The manifold on my 1050 is rusting already and is less than a year old.  So I am looking at getting the manifold cover to protect that, and also drip pan brackets and the water pan as nice quality of life improvements -- would love to have drip and water pans that don't take up cooking real estate.

By the time I add those three up the "Elite" package is not too much more and adds the fire box mod, ash bucket grate, and fan protector insert.  Has anyone had issues with the fire box or fan?  I thought they fixed those issues, but may mod it anyway just to be safe.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jan 4, 2022)

I got the manifold cover/drip pan brackets.  I really just wanted the brackets, as I no longer use the 560 as a grill.   But being able to put a drip pan under that lower grate is a nice feature.   And I don't think the drip pan influences air flow in the cooker, when it sits right on top of the manifold.

I double smoked a spiral cut ham Saturday.   I was able to use the lower grate and good thing, cuz I don't think the ham would've fit on the middle grate.  It was too tall.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 4, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I got the manifold cover/drip pan brackets.  I really just wanted the brackets, as I no longer use the 560 as a grill.   But being able to put a drip pan under that lower grate is a nice feature.   And I don't think the drip pan influences air flow in the cooker, when it sits right on top of the manifold.
> 
> I double smoked a spiral cut ham Saturday.   I was able to use the lower grate and good thing, cuz I don't think the ham would've fit on the middle grate.  It was too tall.



Have you noticed any issues with your fire box degrading?  I haven't noticed anything yet on my 1050, but I also haven't really looked all that closely.  That said, if it's anything like the manifold I may mod it just to be safe.


----------



## dow (Jan 4, 2022)

Not LSS products, but I got the following from Klotesmods.com and can recommend all three:

Hybrid manifold cover/drip pan (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/1050-hybrid-manifold-cover-waterpan)
Fan Protector slide (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/fan-protector-slide)
Rear Vent Slide (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/1050-rear-vent-slide)

The build quality on all three is great, and I particularly like the design on the rear vent slide.  On the manifold cover, to help with cleanup, I line the manifold cover with foil before use.

Also, I moved the front shelf down to the lower screws so it wouldn't be so close to the lid handle.  I've been thinking about getting an shelf extension, but haven't made my mind up yet. (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/1050-polished-stainless-shelf-extension)


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2022)

dow said:


> Not LSS products, but I got the following from Klotesmods.com and can recommend all three:
> 
> Hybrid manifold cover/drip pan (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/1050-hybrid-manifold-cover-waterpan)
> Fan Protector slide (https://klotesmods.com/collections/1050-mods/products/fan-protector-slide)
> ...


Yeah I saw this the other day and really like the Hybrid Manifold Cover ! Multi function at a decent price. I'll be adding this in the near future. I'm probably going to try one of the magnetic strips from Harbor Freight as a rear vent slide just for fun and to experiment.
Any noticable differenve in fuel consumption with the slide ?

Keith


----------



## dow (Jan 4, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Any noticeable difference in fuel consumption with the slide ?



On slow stuff, I _*THINK*_ that I get better burn rates with it closed mostly off. However, I installed it within a month after I got the 1050, so it's essentially just "always been there." I'm guessing that means that I'm probably not a good test subject for it, lol. I will tell you that it was easy to install and is very easy to adjust.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jan 4, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Have you noticed any issues with your fire box degrading?  I haven't noticed anything yet on my 1050, but I also haven't really looked all that closely.  That said, if it's anything like the manifold I may mod it just to be safe.



No, but I don't use the 560 that often.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 5, 2022)

Well, having not heard a whole lot one way or the other on the LSS I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 1050 Elite Package just now.

The hybrid manifold cover / water pan from Klotes is really interesting and I like the concept but opted for the LSS manifold cover because it offers more protection to the stock manifold, which is the primary reason I want a manifold cover in the first place.  The LSS cover extends down around the sides of the manifold while the Klotes cover just sits atop the stock manifold without offering any additional protection to the sides.

The pictures of the manifold cover on Klotes website also leave a lot to desired.  Really rough edges on some of those welds, to the point that I'd be concerned about cutting myself when taking it off for cleaning.  If that is what they are showing on the website I expect that's what will show up if I order it.  Maybe not an issue, but enough to give me pause.

Once I receive and install the LSS mod pack I'll do my best to get some more info posted to SMF for others to use.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2022)

Sweet ! Let us know what you think as I'll spend the $$ too for a longer life of the 1050 !


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Sweet ! Let us know what you think as I'll spend the $$ too for a longer life of the 1050 !


Will do. Already got the shipping notification from LSS.  That was fast.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 5, 2022)

worldbfreebase said:


> The main thread is huge now and it would take one a long time to sort through it for answers. Now that we have all had these things for a year or so, I would like to do a reset thread to discuss the mods only.
> 
> Please list the mods you have done and the pros and cons of each now that you have a bunch of cooks under your belt with them.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have been thinking about a battery pack for my gravity 800. I know absolutely nothing about electrical. So when I saw you post I figured I'd ask. What type of battery pack and cable are you using?


----------



## Livin (Jan 8, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Well, having not heard a whole lot one way or the other on the LSS I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 1050 Elite Package just now.
> 
> The hybrid manifold cover / water pan from Klotes is really interesting and I like the concept but opted for the LSS manifold cover because it offers more protection to the stock manifold, which is the primary reason I want a manifold cover in the first place.  The LSS cover extends down around the sides of the manifold while the Klotes cover just sits atop the stock manifold without offering any additional protection to the sides.
> 
> ...



You got it backwards. 
Klotes extends beyond the top creating a 1/2" roof over the sides -- I verified this with them in chat and saw the online photo
LSS does not -- you can see in the LSS video and I also verified there is no overhang with Luke, the owner.


----------



## RSK (Jan 9, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Well, having not heard a whole lot one way or the other on the LSS I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 1050 Elite Package just now.
> 
> The hybrid manifold cover / water pan from Klotes is really interesting and I like the concept but opted for the LSS manifold cover because it offers more protection to the stock manifold, which is the primary reason I want a manifold cover in the first place.  The LSS cover extends down around the sides of the manifold while the Klotes cover just sits atop the stock manifold without offering any additional protection to the sides.
> 
> ...


I have the LSS firebox insert, manifold cover and water pan. I installed the insert prior to using my GF 800 for the first time. I don't see any signs of warping but have only seared steaks +500F a few times. I wrap the manifold cover in foil for easier clean up. Only used the water pan a couple of times. Will probably order the drip pan brackets to use under the grates for even easier clean up.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 9, 2022)

Livin said:


> You got it backwards.
> Klotes extends beyond the top creating a 1/2" roof over the sides -- I verified this with them in chat and saw the online photo
> LSS does not -- you can see in the LSS video and I also verified there is no overhang with Luke, the owner.


Looks like you’re right. I mistook the non rusty factory manifold in LSS’s photo for it extending down below 

I still think I’d have gone with the LSS even if I didn’t get mixed up. I have caught myself on jagged metal edges before and it gets ugly fast.


----------



## HockeyDoc (Apr 18, 2022)

Has anyone applied gasket material along the top and/or bottom edges of the grill body itself to make the lid seal tighter? Would that interfere with closing it? 
Also, my new 560 got caught out in the rain while cooling down and I was surprised at the amount of water that collected inside. I assume that was because of both the split top lid and the large vent opening.


----------



## JLinza (Apr 18, 2022)

worldbfreebase said:


> I am not sure why he was surprised the right side was slightly cooler. It is exactly what I expected when he double up the deflector instead of cutting it.
> 
> Just ordered the redesigned grate. Seriously considering this heat shield.  I can throw this in the dishwasher & I like this concept better than the LSS mod.
> 
> Still interested to hear from people that have the LSS mods.


I have the water pan insert, manifold plate and hopper lid cover plate from LSS mods. The only issue I have had so far is with the hopper cover plate. It has a fabric material around the outside edge and when it heats up it likes to stick.


----------



## JLinza (Apr 18, 2022)

worldbfreebase said:


> The main thread is huge now and it would take one a long time to sort through it for answers. Now that we have all had these things for a year or so, I would like to do a reset thread to discuss the mods only.
> 
> Please list the mods you have done and the pros and cons of each now that you have a bunch of cooks under your belt with them.
> 
> ...


I haven't been on in awhile so this battery pack is new to me, where do you find this?


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I'm probably going to try one of the magnetic strips from Harbor Freight as a rear vent slide just for fun and to experiment.
> Any noticable differenve in fuel consumption with the slide ?


Please elaborate on rear vent slide?

Rick


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 1, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Please elaborate on rear vent slide?
> 
> Rick


To act as a dampner and have better control of smoke exhaust. Still haven't found anything that would work for cheap without buying the.mod. 
Saw some guys at a comp that used balled up tinfoil to clog the gap.

Keith


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> To act as a dampner and have better control of smoke exhaust. Still haven't found anything that would work for cheap without buying the.mod.
> Saw some guys at a comp that used balled up tinfoil to clog the gap.
> 
> Keith


The magnetic strip from Harbor Freight is what I was curious about. As far as damper mods the one from Klotesmods looks preferable over the LSS Mods. Kind of pricey for either one though, but then again a significant fuel savings could pay for it.

BTW, brand new 1050 owner here; got it for B-day and just getting over illness, so started assembling it today.

Rick


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 1, 2022)

Glad you're better and Im home witj the virus this week. My daughter and wife had it last week , all with flu-like symptoms. 
Congrats on the new MBGF ! Love mine and I'm sure you will too!
Smoked thick pork chops tonight for 1 1/2 hrs @ 225 then cranked her up to 650 for a sear. 
Still looking for a magnetic strip wide enough to work.


Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Glad you're better and Im home witj the virus this week. My daughter and wife had it last week , all with flu-like symptoms.
> Congrats on the new MBGF ! Love mine and I'm sure you will too!
> Smoked thick pork chops tonight for 1 1/2 hrs @ 225 then cranked her up to 650 for a sear.
> Still looking for a magnetic strip wide enough to work.
> ...


Get better soon.

I've got pneumonia.   Got me layed up.


----------



## tbern (Sep 1, 2022)

Keith & smokin okie, hopefully both of you recover quickly!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks tb! I finally tested positive on Tues and body ache is a little better but congestion and tiredness is kicking my tail. Still haven't lost smell or taste .

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2022)

I have the MB800 in my car and will be assembling when I get home next week.  does anyone have a link to the lavalock that was mentioned earlier as a better product than the LSS cover?  I will probably only be smoking not searing is the water pan still suggested?  Anything else?

Also what does everyone use to start the coals on these?

thx Cliff


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 2, 2022)

Rutland fire starter squares.  Tractor Supply always has the best price, per my experience 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rutland-safe-lite-fire-starter-squares-144-squares


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2022)

Damn and I passed them on the way home from Walmart not that I had room in the car anyway…..lol


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 2, 2022)

Congrats Cliff ! 
I use the MB Firestarters but gonna try the Rutland next. Pack in there brother  Might need some bungee straps while you at it !

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2022)

I have 2-3 days of drinking in PA before I can even set this up.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 2, 2022)

Might want to save some for the assembly .

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 3, 2022)

My only problem with the Rutland squares is they don't ignite quickly, have to hold a flame to them for several seconds.   But they fit really well in the " cage " MB provides.   I'd like to try Tumbleweeds, but they may cost too much .


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2022)

I never could get the Tumbleweeds to fit and have had excellent results with the MB brand.

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 4, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Might want to save some for the assembly .
> 
> Keith


Was able to get it out of the suv on my own with gravity help...in the garage rain next day so hopefully will assemble tomorrow


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

Looking at klotes vs LSS  specifically the vent dampers.  It can get windy here is there much difference in the way they operate?  Klotes looks nice with the slide motion but I like that LSS does not need to be drilled.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looking at klotes vs LSS  specifically the vent dampers.  It can get windy here is there much difference in the way they operate?  Klotes looks nice with the slide motion but I like that LSS does not need to be drilled.


Don't have either but like you prefer tje LSS style. Easy addition 

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Don't have either but like you prefer tje LSS style. Easy addition
> 
> Keith


Keith do you think this a "need" on these?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't have a vent damper on my 560.  I just turn it away from the wind.   I don't want to close it off, I want all the air flow I can get.


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I don't have a vent damper on my 560.  I just turn it away from the wind.   I don't want to close it off, I want all the air flow I can get.


sounds good saves me some $$$


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

clifish said:


> Keith do you think this a "need" on these?


No Cliff I really don't think so but am curious about the effects it might have.
Maybe help contain heat and help with fuel consumption. 

Keith


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> No Cliff I really don't think so but am curious about the effects it might have.
> Maybe help contain heat and help with fuel consumption.
> 
> Keith


That is what "they" say,  it will pay for itself in coal savings???  Maybe for some people,  I wish I smoked that often........


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 6, 2022)

So my thoughts on mods are that I don't want to fundamentally change the design of the cooker.  Honestly, these things make great food and don't really need any design changes (IMO).  The places I've spent money on mods are to improve build quality / materials (manifold cover, hopper lid cover, etc...). These don't change the design, they're just better materials.

Modifying the airflow through the cooker changes the design of it.  Personally I don't think it is necessary.  There really isn't a problem with how these things cook, they're just not as reliable or well built as I'd like.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 6, 2022)

The only reason I would want the damper is to be able to snuff out a grease fire.   But the better solution for that is to not get the grease fire to begin with.   If kept clean, cook managed correctly, it should not be a concern.

I'm a stick burner guy.  I want air flow through my cooker.   Ya get better convection.   I realize there's some " trendy " young people in Texas who are closing off the stack on their stick burners to create more smoke at the start of the cook.   If it works for them,  then great.  But I bought my first Kettle in 1989, my first WSM in 2002 and I've never shut down the exhaust on any cooker I"ve owned.   Not gonna start now.


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> The only reason I would want the damper is to be able to snuff out a grease fire.   But the better solution for that is to not get the grease fire to begin with.   If kept clean, cook managed correctly, it should not be a concern.
> 
> I'm a stick burner guy.  I want air flow through my cooker.   Ya get better convection.   I realize there's some " trendy " young people in Texas who are closing off the stack on their stick burners to create more smoke at the start of the cook.   If it works for them,  then great.  But I bought my first Kettle in 1989, my first WSM in 2002 and I've never shut down the exhaust on any cooker I"ve owned.   Not gonna start now.


I am going to keep the magnetic strip from harbor freight around in case of a grease fire or if needed on a windy day.  I think I will pu the hopper cover and manifold cover with tray stands to help with longevity and more grease management.

Thx


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 6, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I realize there's some " trendy " young people in Texas who are closing off the stack on their stick burners to create more smoke at the start of the cook.


I'd be worried about creosote build-up and fouling the cook with a bitter taste, but maybe that is just me!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 6, 2022)

I have been using the Masterbuilt squares but just ordered some different ones from Amazon.
Sorry, I would share the link but don't know how. I'm technically challenged.
Melt Candle Company, fire starters.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 6, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I'd be worried about creosote build-up and fouling the cook with a bitter taste, but maybe that is just me!



Yeah, me too.  I don't get it.   But its a thing.


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2022)

hooked on smoke said:


> I have been using the Masterbuilt squares but just ordered some different ones from Amazon.
> Sorry, I would share the link but don't know how. I'm technically challenged.
> Melt Candle Company, fire starters.


I just ordered the MB ones,  the melt ones seemed to me to be small enough to fall through the lighting grate.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 7, 2022)

clifish said:


> I just ordered the MB ones,  the melt ones seemed to me to be small enough to fall through the lighting grate.


Oh dang, I didn't even look at them yet. I better check them.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 7, 2022)

My local Walmart carries them in the charcoal section. Had good luck with them

Keith


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 7, 2022)

912smoker said:


> My local Walmart carries them in the charcoal section. Had good luck with them
> 
> Keith


Which brand? I was in the local store yesterday and didn't see any of those discussed in this thread.

Rick


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 7, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Which brand? I was in the local store yesterday and didn't see any of those discussed in this thread.
> 
> Rick


These 










Keith


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 8, 2022)

912smoker said:


> These
> 
> 
> View attachment 643170
> ...


Thanks Keith


----------



## negolien (Sep 8, 2022)

They are out there  :<) lol.. Oh and for starters I use rutland b40's


----------



## clifish (Sep 8, 2022)

negolien said:


> They are out there  :<) lol.. Oh and for starters I use rutland b40's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did they have the 800?  That is what I scored for $347.  Would have loved to have gotten the 1050 for a steal.


----------



## negolien (Sep 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> did they have the 800?  That is what I scored for $347.  Would have loved to have gotten the 1050 for a steal.


No idea that was posted on one of my fb gravity groups... They are usually only found in person though I haven't seen many in advertisements which is why some people have a hard time finding the deals. usually found at lowes home depot or wally world


----------



## clifish (Sep 8, 2022)

Got the MB fire starters in and the size is perfect.  May cost a little more but they will stay under the coals.  I went through 3 starters that I bought in Lowes just to get a light as they kept falling into the ash bin.

I also made my own Hopper dropper,  not to take anything from the LSS one as it is awesome.  I took a scrap piece of luan I had or any other sturdy 1/4" or less thick board, and cut it to 10 x 14.  I  put a screw at the bottom for removal and it worked perfect.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 8, 2022)

negolien said:


> No idea that was posted on one of my fb gravity groups... They are usually only found in person though I haven't seen many in advertisements which is why some people have a hard time finding the deals. usually found at lowes home depot or wally world



Brickseek does not show any in stock in OKC.    Which btw, that was the price I paid for mine in Jan 2021.   And a week after I bought mine, the same WalMart had them for $150.

I'm looking for a 1050 at under $500.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> Got the MB fire starters in and the size is perfect.  May cost a little more but they will stay under the coals.  I went through 3 starters that I bought in Lowes just to get a light as they kept falling into the ash bin.
> 
> I also made my own Hopper dropper,  not to take anything from the LSS one as it is awesome.  I took a scrap piece of luan I had or any other sturdy 1/4" or less thick board, and cut it to 10 x 14.  I  put a screw at the bottom for removal and it worked perfect.
> View attachment 643213
> ...



That's what I should've done, but I got lazy.


----------



## clifish (Sep 8, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> Brickseek does not show any in stock in OKC.    Which btw, that was the price I paid for mine in Jan 2021.   And a week after I bought mine, the same WalMart had them for $150.
> 
> I'm looking for a 1050 at under $500.


yeah no walmart/brickseek showed any 800 in stock.  When I walked into the wally world in PA there one was!  Would love a 1050 for a steal but have not even done a cook yet on the 800,  just heated it up.  Plan to season this weekend and hopefully get a cook on.  Bonnie is getting foot surgery tomorrow AM so we will see if that happens????


----------



## Kidd777 (Oct 17, 2022)

Got a 560 last year on clearance.  Best $200 grill ever.

Mods:

Turned the bottom fan.  While assembling, I pulled the fan off and rotated it 90 degrees so the cable is further away from the bottom of the grill.  Read that some people had melted the wires when they had grease fires.

Closed up the gaps in the fire grate.  I have the original grate that has large gapping and allowed big chunks of coals to fall through.  Weaved some stainless steel skewers through to close up the gaps.  Much better fuel mileage but wood chunks don't light in the ash bucket anymore, have to put them in the hopper.

Replaced the antenna.  The little antenna that came with it wasn't getting very good reception.  Replaced it with a larger one from an old wireless router (it just screws off.)  Much better range. 

Replaced the temp dial in the lid. Galafire 3 3/16" is a perfect fit, not drilling needed.  Probe sits right at the middle rack and has actual numbers rather than "Smoke, BBQ, Grill" which mean nothing.  Noticed a 10-25 degree difference from the display to the dial; depends on wind, ambient temp or if I'm using a drip pan.

Painted the hood.  Used Chevy orange engine enamel.  Says it's good to 500 degrees.  With the double wall on the hood, figured it wouldn't get that hot.  Been a year and hasn't had any trouble with bubbling.  The Chevy orange matches the painted washers on the hopper handle perfectly.

Added a slider holder to the front of the hopper.  The 560 doesn't have a peg on the front, they expect you to hang them from the tool holder posts on the controller side.  I used a 1/4 x 20 pan head bolt and a couple nuts through one of the slots on the heat shield.  I originally had it up about half way and it got too hot.  Moved it down to just below the fire grate and it doesn't get hot at all.

Foil over the top of the hopper.  Folded up a piece of aluminum foil to sit over the top of the hopper to protect the lid from build up.  Replace it every few months.

Rear exhaust dampener version 1.  Started out with just using a piece of aluminum foil and some magnets.  Harbor Freight magnets worked for me.  I covered most of the opening leaving a couple inches open on the controller side.  Used a lot less charcoal on windy days.  Made sure to remove it when grilling at higher temps.  

Rear exhaust dampener version 2.  Had a friend of mine that has a plasma cutting table make a slider that screws onto the back.  Seals up better than the foil and is easier to adjust.

Cord holder.  Same friend cut out some simple tabs to wrap the cord around.


----------



## AlaskanSmoke (Oct 18, 2022)

Hello everyone, new member here from Alaska.  I just ordered a MB800, and I have a lot of time to kill before it arrives, because of, well Alaska and my local HD does not stock this model, maybe 13 weeks the manager said...   Anyway, completely new to Charcoal smokers, I was gifted an old Treager from a friend a couple years ago when he upgraded to a Yoder, and the rainforest has finally take her toll on the old smoker.  I didnt get too many cooks done in it, so I am definitely a newbie on all things BBQ...  That being said, I want my new grill to last, and have been reding a lot of reviews and posts about different mods and what not, and definitely need to get somestuff on order so its here when the MB arrives.  I was looking at the pitmasters package from LSS, and I guess that would be eveything, but how much do I really need?  The two biggest things I am worried about is flare ups, and possibly the firebox, I live in a rainforest, it is always wet, ALWAYS! but the smoker will be on a covered deck.

Manifold cover
Firebox
pan brackets

Sorry for the long-winded first post, a little bit of excitement is in the air...


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 18, 2022)

AlaskanSmoke said:


> Hello everyone, new member here from Alaska.  I just ordered a MB800, and I have a lot of time to kill before it arrives, because of, well Alaska and my local HD does not stock this model, maybe 13 weeks the manager said...   Anyway, completely new to Charcoal smokers, I was gifted an old Treager from a friend a couple years ago when he upgraded to a Yoder, and the rainforest has finally take her toll on the old smoker.  I didnt get too many cooks done in it, so I am definitely a newbie on all things BBQ...  That being said, I want my new grill to last, and have been reding a lot of reviews and posts about different mods and what not, and definitely need to get somestuff on order so its here when the MB arrives.  I was looking at the pitmasters package from LSS, and I guess that would be eveything, but how much do I really need?  The two biggest things I am worried about is flare ups, and possibly the firebox, I live in a rainforest, it is always wet, ALWAYS! but the smoker will be on a covered deck.
> 
> Manifold cover
> Firebox
> ...



If you keep it clean and just use it as a smoker, your chance of flareups goes down to almost nothing.    I got flareups when I used my 560 as a grill and cranked the heat way up.   I reverse seared ribeyes and the grease that dripped from smoking the steaks flared up when I cranked the smoker up to sear.

On my 560 at high temps, the fan will blow embers through the manifold into the cook chamber.   If they hit pulled grease,  they catch fire.

I line the grease pan on my 560 with foil about every 3 or 4 cooks, more often if I smoke something with more fat.   It makes cleanup a lot easier.

I have the manifold cover and the drip pan brackets.  I don't use it without a drip pan and that allows me to put a drip pan under the bottom grate and save room.  But my 560 is smaller than an 800.

I have no problems with my firebox.


----------



## AlaskanSmoke (Oct 18, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> If you keep it clean and just use it as a smoker, your chance of flareups goes down to almost nothing.    I got flareups when I used my 560 as a grill and cranked the heat way up.   I reverse seared ribeyes and the grease that dripped from smoking the steaks flared up when I cranked the smoker up to sear.
> 
> On my 560 at high temps, the fan will blow embers through the manifold into the cook chamber.   If they hit pulled grease,  they catch fire.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply.  When you seared the ribeyes, did you have the drip pans in under the grate?  I will not only be using this as a smoker, honestly will probably be using the griddle 75% of the time.  My gas grill finally died, rusted out as well as the smoker, so I was really hoping this would be a great 2 in one.


----------



## 617Smoker (Oct 18, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> If you keep it clean and just use it as a smoker, your chance of flareups goes down to almost nothing.    I got flareups when I used my 560 as a grill and cranked the heat way up.   I reverse seared ribeyes and the grease that dripped from smoking the steaks flared up when I cranked the smoker up to sear.
> 
> On my 560 at high temps, the fan will blow embers through the manifold into the cook chamber.   If they hit pulled grease,  they catch fire.
> 
> ...


I have had the 800 for about a month now. The manifold is already dirty and a little rusty. What is the drip pan you're talking about that goes under the bottom grate? That sounds like it could save a lot on cleanup. And the foil idea over the grease pan is a great idea.


----------



## AlaskanSmoke (Oct 18, 2022)

617Smoker said:


> I have had the 800 for about a month now. The manifold is already dirty and a little rusty. What is the drip pan you're talking about that goes under the bottom grate? That sounds like it could save a lot on cleanup. And the foil idea over the grease pan is a great idea.


 by LSS flared lip manifold cover, with brackets to hold pan.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 18, 2022)

617Smoker said:


> I have had the 800 for about a month now. The manifold is already dirty and a little rusty. What is the drip pan you're talking about that goes under the bottom grate? That sounds like it could save a lot on cleanup. And the foil idea over the grease pan is a great idea.



I don't know if the manifold cover helps grease managment very much.   I bought it for the drip pan brackets that mount on the cover.   Then I use an aluminum half pan or similar on top of the brackets.  I think the pan I use is 9 X 13 X 1" .   Probably use a larger one on the 800.  I'm careful not to reroute air flow around it, too far.

I put aluminum foil over the manifold cover,  makes it easy to clean.   And I don't have to take the manifold out near as often.  On the 560 I've found a lot of ash inside the manifold that I vacuum out with my ShopVac.   The 800 may not have that.   But that's the only reason for taking the manifold out.

And the manifold will get covered with rust.   I don't know of any way to prevent that.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 18, 2022)

AlaskanSmoke said:


> by LSS flared lip manifold cover, with brackets to hold pan.




I just put water in the drip pan, don't need that special pan he built for water.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 18, 2022)

AlaskanSmoke said:


> Thank you for the reply.  When you seared the ribeyes, did you have the drip pans in under the grate?  I will not only be using this as a smoker, honestly will probably be using the griddle 75% of the time.  My gas grill finally died, rusted out as well as the smoker, so I was really hoping this would be a great 2 in one.



At that time, I did not have the drip pan set up.  The drip pan changes things a lot.


----------



## 617Smoker (Oct 18, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I don't know if the manifold cover helps grease managment very much.   I bought it for the drip pan brackets that mount on the cover.   Then I use an aluminum half pan or similar on top of the brackets.  I think the pan I use is 9 X 13 X 1" .   Probably use a larger one on the 800.  I'm careful not to reroute air flow around it, too far.
> 
> I put aluminum foil over the manifold cover,  makes it easy to clean.   And I don't have to take the manifold out near as often.  On the 560 I've found a lot of ash inside the manifold that I vacuum out with my ShopVac.   The 800 may not have that.   But that's the only reason for taking the manifold out.
> 
> And the manifold will get covered with rust.   I don't know of any way to prevent that.


Thanks for the info


----------



## clifish (Oct 19, 2022)

I have the LSS hopper cover and it works and seals very well.  I went with the klotesmodes  water pan -  manifold cover,  it is 1 unit to do both and it overhangs the manifold more than the LSS version.









						800 Hybrid Manifold Cover/Waterpan
					

This is 20 gauge 304 stainless steel. The pan overhangs the manifold approximately 1/2". It sits on top of the manifold to prevent grease from getting inside the manifold, which prevents flare-ups. It is also very easy to remove and clean, and helps preserve the manifold. This also can be used...



					klotesmods.com
				




I also made my own hopper dropper out of spare piece of thin wood I had.  I am sure the LSS one is made well.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 19, 2022)

clifish said:


> I also made my own hopper dropper out of spare piece of thin wood I had.  I am sure the LSS one is made well.



Which is what I shoud've done, but I got lazy


----------



## negolien (Oct 19, 2022)

I like the full shelves i got on my 560 everything else is stock bout 4 years old now


----------

